# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  330 ft wata slide!

## Tattoo

Has anyone tried the new 330ft wata slide at the light house in ochie?, How intenze , how much fun is it?. respect.

----------


## Vince

Havent heard any news on that.A link to that?Interesting Tattoo.We was in Ochie last July.I can call mi fren and ask him whats up with that :Smile: )-I want to go check this ride out now :Smile: )~Bless

----------


## south jersey gyal

its at the sunset jamaica grand.. Its not all that its cracked up to be.. Sorry if i am bursting ya bubble..

----------


## Vince

Ahh that one.Its not now 330ft.-Been down the one at SJG many many times.Its 72 steps up the stairs to the top :Smile: -I made a call last night and asked."mon wat ya talking bout"-lol

----------

